# Kuk Sool Won article in TKD Times



## ajs1976 (Nov 7, 2004)

This article is in the November 2004 issue.  I know i'm in the Hapkido forum and I'm asking about a Kuk Sool Won article that appears in TaeKwonDo Times.:idunno: 

At the end of the article is shows 3 cane techniques and 3 rope techniqes.  Are these similiar to the cane and rope techniques that some of you teach as part of your hapkido curriculum?

thanks.


----------



## Paul B (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi,doc

Without seeing the article,I think I can safely say that there is a high probability that the techniques are very similar,if not identical in their results. There is a lot of common ground between KSW and Hapkido.


----------



## iron_ox (Nov 8, 2004)

Hello all,

Those pics are hilarious.  The first two pictures in each set of pics of the cane techniques are identical, and for my money, who would start a technique 6 feet apart?  This is not just for a photo, just bad technique.

Kuk Sool Won technique photos never show the most relevant issue, like transition - look at the second cane technique - how did the cane get from photo two to three - gravity and magic perhaps?

The cane techniques are sloppy, with poor transitions, and the distance issue is ridiculous, but they fall pretty and look like they enjoy shouting...

Now, the rope stuff.  Again, look at how far back they begin their techniques...everybody has to be at full extension just to touch each other.  The transition motions would have to be huge to get the defender into the positions he ends up in...

The second rope technique would not work.  

The third would work if the attacker stood still long enough for you to wrap the rope around his first hand then gave you his other hand cause he liked you or something...right.

I have been taught similar techniques and teach similar techniques, but the similarity kind of ends in that I use a cane and a rope...

$5000 will buy you a cover and pictures of any technique you want in TKDT...Hey, a deal for twelve pages of pictures of guys screaming a lot - but my favorites are the fan peek-a-boo photos with the pretty pink feather fans - the one on page 32 where the opponent is forced to smell the fan tips looks deadly.


----------



## ajs1976 (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks for the insight on that article.


----------



## kwanjang (Nov 9, 2004)

iron_ox said:
			
		

> ...my favorites are the fan peek-a-boo photos with the pretty pink feather fans - the one on page 32 where the opponent is forced to smell the fan tips looks deadly.



FWIW:
I have broken 2" boards with the pretty pink feathers, and closing distance smoothly is one of the things we work on  BTW, the shouting is something the TKDT people ASK for during cover shots.


----------

